# decoy coyote



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

see what you guys think of this. 
I coyote hunt some here in ne, sd but i'm not good at it. Very little success. However, i was goose hunting one moring. As i set up my bigfoots i noticed a coyote skylined watching me. Actually, don't think he could see me (too dark) but was checking out the dekes. After several minutes my lab noticed him. She wanted to go after him, he was about 200yds away. I just layed down behing a deke and started to make kissing sounds at the yote. He started to approach. My lab then started to inch her way toward him. I didn't want her messing with that yote so i gave her a light nick with her collar. She yipped. When the yote heard that, he came on a dead run. I guess he must have thought it was another yote in his territory? Anyway, as he got 40 yards away he stopped. I jumped up and rolled him with 12 ga 3 1/2 in bbb. He got up and slowly ran down to another slough. My lab tracked and found him dead. Best calling i've ever done.
:wink: 
:wink:


----------



## StLCardsFan (Dec 7, 2005)

Cool story and a good memory!

From what I've read, yotes will often take a free meal where they can get it. So they often charge in on other animal's kills to try and steal their just captured prey. Your labs yip may have indicated to this yote that a battle was in progress worthy of watching over.

 
That's a nerdy answer for you.

Jeff


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

actually not nerdy..makes quite sense to me. didn't think of that. I think you are right...he could see the dekes but not me cuz i was in camo, plus it was dark. When my dog yipped he must have thought another yote had made a kill on a goose (deke). 
Good point.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would say that it was a terratorial thing more than the goose thing. That is why using a decoy dog this time of year works so well. Great story. 
xdeano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Decoy dogs are very effective but need a lot of time put in to them and they only really work well when there is pups in the den or still running with the parents which is a time i don't like to hunt for ethical reasons unless there is an actual predation problem


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

xdeano said:


> I would say that it was a terratorial thing more than the goose thing. That is why using a decoy dog this time of year works so well. Great story.
> xdeano


 Your probably right exdeano. I finally figured out how to post pictures. Here is me and my black mouth cur decoy dog. You'll enjoy yours.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> Decoy dogs are very effective but need a lot of time put in to them and they only really work well when there is pups in the den or still running with the parents which is a time i don't like to hunt for ethical reasons unless there is an actual predation problem


 Brad that
's a matter of preference. I'm still hunting where there is problems with calves. These are our decoy dogs taking a break in the warm weather. They get hot pretty quick and you have to be careful of not getting them overheated.







I also use mine all year on coyotes, with good success.


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

jerry i read an article in outdoor life (i think) a couple years ago about a dude who used dogs to decoy yotes and...he was from Pierre. Not you is it? I live in webster..next time i come your way i'm going with you..i'd love to see how you do that!! :lol:


----------

